# Do relabeled shirts sell more than non-relabeled? Where's the proof?



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

Is there any data to show that relabeling shirts increases sales?

If not then why do so many people, especially new people just starting out want to relabel?

Please do no reply back that it LOOKS more professional. YOU think it looks more professional. Other people in the business thinks it looks more professional. But do the customers care?

Has anyone here increased their sales after relabeling? 

Do internet customers write back and tell you they want to buy more shirts because of the shirt label? 

Do in-store customers say the reason they buy your shirts is because you have a custom label?

The potential customers I've been talking to never look at the label, could care less what's on the label and usually tear it off. And I am the exact same way.

Hang tags are something people look at (because they have to really). Hang tags makes your label look more professional. But why are people so obsessed with getting custom neck labels? 

Now I'll stand corrected if someone can show proof that it increases sells and proof that customer's buying decision has ever been influenced by a neck label.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We relabel because we know customers are going to love the feel and fit of our tees and will want more. If we left the original label in, they WILL find it elsewhere, blank, for less than what we're selling them for printed.

With our relabel, they have to come back to us because they don't know where else to look.


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

Well that sounds like a valid reason I hadn't thought of. So are you using something other than the typical Gildan or Anvil?

what if all sales were local do you think that would still matter since they don't have to wonder where they got the shirt?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

rastoma said:


> So are you using something other than the typical Gildan or Anvil?


Definitely. We try not to use Gildan or Anvil. But it doesn't matter if you do. You still want them coming back to you and not to Walmart for that Gildan.



> what if all sales were local do you think that would still matter since they don't have to wonder where they got the shirt?


Of course. It matters even more. It means you have no web presence for me to remember. It means you're selling in a store which may not be around next time I want one of your shirts or you're selling at a local festival/market that may not be open when I want another one of your shirts. Relabel everything.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

splathead said:


> Definitely. We try not to use Gildan or Anvil. But it doesn't matter if you do. You still want them coming back to you and not to Walmart for that Gildan.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. It matters even more. It means you have no web presence for me to remember. It means you're selling in a store which may not be around next time I want one of your shirts or you're selling at a local festival/market that may not be open when I want another one of your shirts. Relabel everything.




Do you do your own re-labeling or do you pay the distributor to do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jennGO said:


> Do you do your own re-labeling or do you pay the distributor to do it?


We do our own using direct screen print or plastisol transfers. 

Using a distributor is a good option though. I know TSC will do them for you for I think 30 cents or so each. You have to supply your own labels to them.


----------



## Eighty4 (Nov 23, 2015)

Its all about brand recognition, you want your customers to know and remember your name. I think there is a lot of information available in regards to scientific evidence supporting branding. Furthermore it conveys important message to the customer of being an established brand.


----------



## AKS1961 (Aug 5, 2013)

Isn't it a simple question of promoting your own brand by way of a label than promote the blank brand which you are using for your designs?
Labels are a great way of branding your clothing.



Aravind.


----------



## PNWLifestyle (May 9, 2017)

What brands do you guys use other than gildan/anvil for tees/hoodies that have tear away labels?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

PNWLifestyle said:


> What brands do you guys use other than gildan/anvil for tees/hoodies that have tear away labels?


Next Level has tear away labels. I like the shirts, though I don't actually use that feature. I include a small logo with my URL near the bottom of my designs, so no extra work or expense.


----------

